# what is the under 18 under 90kg deadlifting uk record



## liamthorpe (Oct 10, 2011)

hi iv bin trying to find out on the internet naw for ages what the under 18 under 90kg uk deadlifting record is. iv bin training for about a year naw and i can deadlift 200kg and im ownly 15. i would like to try and compete in some kind of strenght comp but im not sure about power lifting thow cuz my bench press isnt to good, im ok at squatting but not brilliant. i think i would be better at some kind of srtong man comp but i cant realy find anything out about them, hopeing someone could help me with all this thanks


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Try google mate..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

liamthorpe said:


> hi iv bin trying to find out on the internet naw for ages what the under 18 under 90kg uk deadlifting record is. iv bin training for about a year naw and i can deadlift 200kg and im ownly 15. i would like to try and compete in some kind of strenght comp but im not sure about power lifting thow cuz my bench press isnt to good, im ok at squatting but not brilliant. i think i would be better at some kind of srtong man comp but i cant realy find anything out about them, hopeing someone could help me with all this thanks


If you dont like benching mate what about getting into strongman, there lots of beginners comps, and under 90, under 105kg if you want to get into it mate.


----------



## liamthorpe (Oct 10, 2011)

iv tryed google and i cant find anything and ye i want to try and do some strong man comps, i think that would be better for me. what web sites can i look at all the ones iv seen dont do comp for my age. what things can i be doin to train for a strong man comp i just go to a normal gym with now srtong man equipment to train with


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Thats good for your age. Is that 1RM? free weight or machine? off the floor?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

looks like world record for 15 year old deadlift is 500 pounds (226kg) try your 1rm max mate mite be able to beat the record if you are doin 200kg for reps


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

brummy said:


> looks like world record for 15 year old deadlift is 500 pounds (226kg) try your 1rm max mate mite be able to beat the record if you are doin 200kg for reps


 thats raw tho


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done, that is an excellent weight to deadlift at your age,I think if you carry on training smart and avoid injury by using good form, warming up thoroughly etc you could be on your way to big things in the weightlifting game.All the best young man.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Depends what federation, whether equipped or unequipped, natural or drug assisted. Below is a link to the british drug free powerlifting association records:

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/records/GBRMUS.pdf

The answer to your question (unequipped in this federation) is 245kg, although as you're only 15, you would batter the record for your current age group.

That's a pretty respectable deadlift at any age mate. You might wanna try the sugden barbell website for upcoming competitions (both strongman and powerlifting). They usually have some kinda calendar thing. good luck with it all buddy:rockon:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

liamthorpe said:


> iv tryed google and i cant find anything and ye i want to try and do some strong man comps, i think that would be better for me. what web sites can i look at all the ones iv seen dont do comp for my age. what things can i be doin to train for a strong man comp i just go to a normal gym with now srtong man equipment to train with


http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Champions-of-The-Future--2.-11407

First Timers comp at Olympic Sports Gym. About an hour away from you.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That's a great lift mate, and good luck with whatever route you take.

But seriously stay in school because your spelling and grammar is atrocious.


----------



## liamthorpe (Oct 10, 2011)

ye 200kg is my 1rm but i did that coming out of an injury i think if i pushed my self i could do about 215kg to 225kg. i would realy like to get in to the weight lifting game and thanks for all the help iv asked some people at my gym but they didnt now much about strong man comps or stuff like that. iv had a look on that sugden barbel site and im thinkin of goin 4 the beginners under 90kg comp, what kind of events would i be doin in that and what would i need to be lifting in the events to win


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Theres a young lad at the gym I train at (body academy in Perth) who is 16. He is under 90kg and watched him deadlift 240kg 2 weeks ago. I swear I ws just waiting to see some intestines. He filmed it so Im guessing prob up on youtube. 200kg is some really good weight mate, particularly at 15. I cldnt get anywhere near that nw, never mind back then.


----------

